# New rumor about Cadillac EV



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Three specific data by Cadillac and GM point to the conclusion that there will be a Cadillac EV in 2021.


First was at the Bank of America / Merrill Lynch Auto Summit in the spring of 2018 in which GM CEO Mary Barra showed a slide that gives us a glimpse into telescopic overview of future Cadillac product plans. Second, was that at the Barclays Global Automotive Conference a year ago Barra discussed GM's plans to develop a new, highly-modular EV platform. The third comes from Cadillac's Chief Johan De Nysschen, who told Motor Trend in April of 2018 that Cadillac will get its first pure electric vehicle in 2021. GM has ambitious EV plans, and Cadillac "features disproportionately in terms of how many of those vehicles will have the Cadillac crest." In that same interview he said that the next generation Escalade is not due until 2021 and its "gonna blow you away."


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

better hurry up and beat them to the punch.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Waiting to see how things turn out. Cadillac has been preparing many changes and an EV would well suit it.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

electrico said:


> In that same interview he said that the next generation Escalade is not due until 2021 and its "gonna blow you away."


As long as the Escalade is the Cadillac-badged Chevrolet Tahoe/Suburban it's not likely to "blow you away" and it won't be electric (and not likely even hybrid) in 2021. Of course, they could use the name on any vehicle, although for marketing success i don't think that it would make sense to put it on an EV at this time.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Perhaps they will have something really new.


----------

